# Mare seems to HATE her foal...running out of ideas...



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

subing


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry that this has happened. It does occure occasionally, though it is fairly rare, especially with a healthy foal...is she letting him drink?


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Some mares do reject their babies. She might sense that there is something wrong with him physically or something. He might be perfectly healthy and she still feels the need to reject him. If worse comes to worse it might be safer to bottle/bucket feed him instead of letting the mare hurt him. Ive seen mares that hated their foals but would still let them nurse. Also seen mares who kicked the babies they loved through fences over feed. If she is becoming a danger to this poor guy i say see about hand rearing him. Just be SURE to watch his manners and hand reared babies tend to get SUPER spoiled if not. I would also consider putting him in with a babysitter horse. An older gelding or mare who would be willing to show him the "ropes" of being a horse. Either that or see if you can find a nursemare who will take him in as her own.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I know you can rent "nurse" mares and also nursing goats! There are farms out there that specialize in sending nurse mares to people who have rejected foals.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Endiku said:


> I'm so sorry that this has happened. It does occure occasionally, though it is fairly rare, especially with a healthy foal...is she letting him drink?


Thank you so much  And no, not at all. She does not let him get anywhere near her to nurse. Honestly, it looks to me like she just HATES this awful thing that caused her so much pain and stress during the birth (also, I forgot to mention that my uncle is an experienced equine vet who has examined mom at least twice in the last week to check for any internal damage that may have occurred during birth; such examinations have shown nothing to be wrong with her physically).


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Get foal away from her if haven't already. 

And have seen mares that will savage foal although had had no trouble with another foal.

Mare's Match is good, we raised one on that, and others on Foal Lac.

And there are some lines of Arabians that I understand this type of thing is fairly common in and that was first time I had heard of linage contributing?


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Palomine said:


> Get foal away from her if haven't already.
> 
> And have seen mares that will savage foal although had had no trouble with another foal.
> 
> ...


Yup we separated the foal from his mom within the past couple of days. He was NOT happy about it, constantly whinnying to her which shows that he wants his mommy even if she doesn't share the same sentiments.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

TexasHorseGirl said:


> Yup we separated the foal from his mom within the past couple of days. He was NOT happy about it, constantly whinnying to her which shows that he wants his mommy even if she doesn't share the same sentiments.


Its a basic instinct. Id be worried if the foal didn't call to his mom. Every foal goes though separation anxiety. 

How is your foal getting its nutrients? Did the mare let it nurse within the first couple hours? Im worried about it getting the colostrum. A mares' milk is vital to a new born foal. So many things can go wrong in this situation.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Aww poor little guy.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

.Delete. said:


> Its a basic instinct. Id be worried if the foal didn't call to his mom. Every foal goes though separation anxiety.
> 
> How is your foal getting its nutrients? Did the mare let it nurse within the first couple hours? Im worried about it getting the colostrum. A mares' milk is vital to a new born foal. So many things can go wrong in this situation.


Agreed. And no, the first thing mom did when he was completely out of her was step on him. Literally: the VERY FIRST THING she did was intentionally stomp on him. So my parents have been providing him with a liquid formula even though it's not a TOTAL substitute. 



ApolloRider said:


> Aww poor little guy.


I know  I feel so badly for him because he's the sweetest thing ever. He's very quiet for a newborn foal (except for when he's calling to mom).


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Please tell me its a colostrum formula.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

.Delete. said:


> Please tell me its a colostrum formula.


It is; we've only needed to use it a few times amongst the dozens and dozens of foalings we've had in our stables. It's been a process getting him to drink from a bottle and he's still not entirely thrilled with the idea. Like I said, he wants his mommy


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

There was another thread about the same thing within the last week, several ppl. talked about hobbling the mare or putting her in stocks so the baby can nurse. Obviously you can't do that for 6 months but someone said, once the baby nursed a few times mom liked him.

That baby is darling, take good care of him!!


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Taffy Clayton said:


> There was another thread about the same thing within the last week, several ppl. talked about hobbling the mare or putting her in stocks so the baby can nurse. Obviously you can't do that for 6 months but someone said, once the baby nursed a few times mom liked him.
> 
> That baby is darling, take good care of him!!


Aw thank you so much  He's a sweetie. 

Hmm...that's an interesting suggestion! I'm not sure how well it would work considering she won't let him get ANYWHERE NEAR her. Her eyes (and actions) tell me that she hates this awful thing that caused her so much pain. She shows absolutely NO SIGNS of wanting to be a mom to him; I'd go as far as to say she wouldn't hesitate to kill him if she had the chance.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh and I will definitely keep y'all updated on how all of this is panning out since, obviously, it's not something with an overnight solution (or nothing that readily comes to mind, that is).

I will say that today, in particular, mom seemed really annoyed and just generally ****ed off.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

OMG...that is heart wrenching....I hope this turns around...


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

anniegirl said:


> OMG...that is heart wrenching....I hope this turns around...


Awh thank you  So do I. It's a bit hard for me to feel bitter towards the mare since I basically grew up with her and well, being a horse, it's hard to think that she's doing this out of pure spite towards her baby, but I definitely feel a bit more sympathetic towards the little guy.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

TexasHorseGirl said:


> It is; we've only needed to use it a few times amongst the dozens and dozens of foalings we've had in our stables. It's been a process getting him to drink from a bottle and he's still not entirely thrilled with the idea. Like I said, he wants his mommy


You may want to try just a bucket for feeding ,know my baby I had to raise would not take the bottle,she only would drink from bucket its easier too:wink:


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Unfortunetly they can turn away a foal. I'm wondering if maybe she resents him because of the bad delivery since it was probably very painful being an hour. I would think there was more to a mare just rejecting it the instant it was out especially after three foals prior. Maybe there is something wrong that she smells? You had a vet out of check both of them out after birth right?


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Have you checked to see if there are any nurse mares in your area? Poor little guy, he looks so adorable.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh that is so heart breaking. I've only had hands on experience with this sort of thing once. Really awesome brood mare refused a baby, baby's kidneys starting failing about a week and a half later for no known reason. Mom knew there was something wrong with the baby. Sounds to me like your colt is fine, just something wrong with your mare? Geesh, that is so sad.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for the kind words and advice thus far!

Just an update:

The little guy got bottle fed this morning; we still have him on an enriched formula since he wasn't getting anything from his mom. We have a vet coming in later today to take a look both him and his mother, but as I've said, it seems like he's in immaculate physical shape. It's his psychological state about which I'm worried


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

good luck ! he is a cutie, the poor guy. what breed are him and momma ?


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Restrain the mare with hobbles or stocks or even easier, put her in the stall and position her where her udder is even with the door, open the door (only works with sliders) just a foot to allow the foal access to the mare. Mare can't kick or bite at him. Mildly sedate the mare or feed her grain while the colt is there to distract her. If the mare is dripping milk, she will want the relief from the foal nursing. I would be hand milking the mare a few times a day to keep her in production and use her milk to feed the foal.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> Restrain the mare with hobbles or stocks or even easier, put her in the stall and position her where her udder is even with the door, open the door (only works with sliders) just a foot to allow the foal access to the mare. Mare can't kick or bite at him. Mildly sedate the mare or feed her grain while the colt is there to distract her. If the mare is dripping milk, she will want the relief from the foal nursing. I would be hand milking the mare a few times a day to keep her in production and use her milk to feed the foal.


I think my parents have been using a combination of enriched formula and natural milk from mom. But restraining her is a good idea, not exactly ideal, but at this point, we're kinda desperate to get things as on track for the baby as possible.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

At this point I would be hand raising the foal as if he was an orphan. Let the mare dry up and bottle and bucket feed him. Forcing her at this point is only going to end up making things worse. More so since she has already tried to kill him a few times. Get an older mare or gelding for a companion for him and put him in with them, one that is a proven "baby sitter" that he can bond to and learn how to be a horse from.

You're putting too many human emotions on the the pair of them. 

Was an IgG ever done on him? He may already be immuno-compromised. what "enriched" forumla are you giving him? Was the colostrum formula actual colostrum from a colostrum bank or the mass produced/sanitized stuff that is basically worthless?


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Can I ask - what is twitching?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Twitching is a 'necessary evil' of the horse world when it comes to dangerous tasks, and involves using a device or your hand to twist a flap of the horse's skin to control it, or to put pressure on/twist it's upper lip. It can be very painful in the wrong hands, but is safe in experienced hands and relatively harmless. It sometimes needs to be done in situations like this or when the vet/needles are involved.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> At this point I would be hand raising the foal as if he was an orphan. Let the mare dry up and bottle and bucket feed him. Forcing her at this point is only going to end up making things worse. More so since she has already tried to kill him a few times. Get an older mare or gelding for a companion for him and put him in with them, one that is a proven "baby sitter" that he can bond to and learn how to be a horse from.
> 
> You're putting too many human emotions on the the pair of them.
> 
> Was an IgG ever done on him? He may already be immuno-compromised. what "enriched" forumla are you giving him? Was the colostrum formula actual colostrum from a colostrum bank or the mass produced/sanitized stuff that is basically worthless?


It's a mixture, but as far as I know, it's something like 80-90% colostrum from a colostrum bank (my parents have an immediate contact in case of a situation like this.)


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Endiku said:


> Twitching is a 'necessary evil' of the horse world when it comes to dangerous tasks, and involves using a device or your hand to twist a flap of the horse's skin to control it, or to put pressure on/twist it's upper lip. It can be very painful in the wrong hands, but is safe in experienced hands and relatively harmless. It sometimes needs to be done in situations like this or when the vet/needles are involved.


Aaaah - thankyou - have heard it several times in various posts, but I thought it was holding one of their legs up so they couldn't move away  oops.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Reckyroo said:


> Aaaah - thankyou - have heard it several times in various posts, but I thought it was holding one of their legs up so they couldn't move away  oops.



I've seen twitching done a couple of times, but only in the most extreme of circumstances


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

TexasHorseGirl said:


> I've seen twitching done a couple of times, but only in the most extreme of circumstances


I'll stick to the leg holding haha

I hope things get better for the little man x he's adorable x


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

does the mare even have milk left or is she drying up? Did the foal ever nurse off her? I had an orphan foal we were unable to get a nurse mare,so she was already drinking from bucket. I had read about success in inducing lactation on open mares so we decided to give it a shot with my one mare. She did get some milk but ended up not enough to sustain a baby:-(. In the process we were going to use her as a surrogate mom,for companion & teach horsie manners even if this lactation thing didn't pan out.My mare & her were housed in ajoining stalls & paddock to get use to each other. At time to introduce them & try the nursing thing the vet came out & mare was restrained in hobbles & sedated for first intro.Baby nursed with little objection from mare. The next few nursings My mare had hobbles & I held her as baby nursed.She's squeal a bit but not really get too upset.Vet felt hobbles were the safe way to go till mare was standing quiet. Well mare was good so I stopped the hobbles thing pretty quick & just restrained her by hold her with stud shank.Within a couple days I was able to let my mare & baby together without me holding her.She ended up taking care of baby like it was her foal. We still had to bucket feed baby as mare never did lactate enough milk,although baby did always go to her & suck:lol:.Made things easier too when it came to intregate foal to herd as she had a mommy{who was boss mare} to take care of her:lol:.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

paintedpastures said:


> does the mare even have milk left or is she drying up? Did the foal ever nurse off her? I had an orphan foal we were unable to get a nurse mare,so she was already drinking from bucket. I had read about success in inducing lactation on open mares so we decided to give it a shot with my one mare. She did get some milk but ended up not enough to sustain a baby:-(. In the process we were going to use her as a surrogate mom,for companion & teach horsie manners even if this lactation thing didn't pan out.My mare & her were housed in ajoining stalls & paddock to get use to each other. At time to introduce them & try the nursing thing the vet came out & mare was restrained in hobbles & sedated for first intro.Baby nursed with little objection from mare. The next few nursings My mare had hobbles & I held her as baby nursed.She's squeal a bit but not really get too upset.Vet felt hobbles were the safe way to go till mare was standing quiet. Well mare was good so I stopped the hobbles thing pretty quick & just restrained her by hold her with stud shank.Within a couple days I was able to let my mare & baby together without me holding her.She ended up taking care of baby like it was her foal. We still had to bucket feed baby as mare never did lactate enough milk,although baby did always go to her & suck:lol:.Made things easier too when it came to intregate foal to herd as she had a mommy{who was boss mare} to take care of her:lol:.


Aww  In this case, the mare is producing milk at a normal rate, but she absolutely will not let her baby nurse. She does not want him anywhere near her. As I mentioned previously, she chases him off or lashes out at him. I've read several accounts of mares rejecting their foals initially, but most of these cases settle down after a little bit and the mare accepts the baby. This mare of ours, plainly and simply, just seems to hate this little foal of hers.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Oh my heartbreak!
I would definitely treat the foal as an orphan foal now and give up on dealing with the mare. She has obviously made her mind up and sounds like there is not much left to do with her. 
Sending positive thoughts for that little guy!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

It sounds like you and your parents are dealing with the situation as best you can, and better than most - very good, sound, educated decisions in the midst of what is a heart-wrenching circumstance. The very best of luck, and he is so_ absolutely beautiful_, by the way! There's no doubt he'll thrive under your tender loving care


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've dealt with 2 rejecting mares. Both times a little Banamine and Ace helped a LOT. With the one mare, she was just being an idiot and was a maiden mare. I gave her the shots and then after about 20 mins brought the foal back to nurse and she tried to kick it away again, I got tough with her and let her know that while that foal MIGHT eat her alive, I would most SURELY do it if the foal didn't get to nurse. Took about twice and she was fine. 

The 2nd mare was tougher. She didn't produce much milk and the baby's demands made her sore. She rejected 2 foals prior to mine, for another owner, and when she tried to reject mine, I did the Banamine & Ace thing and she stiil wouldn't allow baby to nurse. We ended up having to supplement with buckets of Foal Lac though to make up for the lack in milk. 

The 2nd mare, we made an "Amish Stock" out of hay bales. Basically, we just walled her in with the hay bales and left a small opening for the foal to reach through and be able to reach her teats. We tied up the opposite rear leg and eventually, we hobbled her so that if she kicked she pulled her front foot out from underneath her too. After she upset her balance a few times she quit kicking. We also nose twitched her for the process and eventually, we could bring the foal up for about 10 mins at a time, once an hour, and let the foal drink. 

For the 2nd mare, it really wasn't her fault, she just didn't produce a lot of milk, even when we used Domperidone to help her. I still have her, she is a good mom, as long as I supplement her milk with Foal Lac, she now accepts her babies right away and lets them nurse. I just have to make sure the baby doesn't demand so much and so hard that she gets sore. 

The first mare, tried to reject a 2nd time, got the snot whipped out of her and she became an excellent mom. Finally got through to her that rejecting wasn't even a possibility. Kind of sounds like what's going on with your mare. You're managing the foal end of the problem real well, but I'd be having a "come to the waters" talk with the mare. If she didn't come back singing, "Glory Hallelujah", I'd sell her, with full disclosure. 

This might take some of the work out of getting the foal fed: 

Miniature Donkey - Short ASSets Ranch - Miniature Donkeys - My Momma's an Igloo


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Mare sounds like she has her mind made up:-(.I think pain was the initial issue & her reaction has let her get away with it.Doesn't sound like the issue was forced too much & mare got her way:?? It might be to late now,but Short of trying the hobbles & sedating to see if she even settles down ,let her see foal isn't going to hurt her doesn't sound there is much else more you can try:-(.Raising the foal as an orphan looks like the the only other alternative. Even though my Girl had a surrogate mom to hang out with,she was still raised on a bucket like an orphan.I weaned her from it at 4 mths.I ended up having to wean twice though:lol:,once from the bucket & later from her mom:lol:

Eta: the igloo momma is a good concept,i did try. My filly would have no part of taking a nipple though. Ended up when she was a little older & feeds less frequent I got her an oversized dog water bowl dispencer for her milk.worked on Similiar concept


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

This might take some of the work out of getting the foal fed: 

Miniature Donkey - Short ASSets Ranch - Miniature Donkeys - My Momma's an Igloo[/QUOTE]

Just read that - wonderful, and the picture is to die for  xx


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Twitching is a 'necessary evil' of the horse world when it comes to dangerous tasks, and involves using a device or your hand to twist a flap of the horse's skin to control it, or to put pressure on/twist it's upper lip. It can be very painful in the wrong hands, but is safe in experienced hands and relatively harmless. It sometimes needs to be done in situations like this or when the vet/needles are involved.


I 100% agree. My mare had retained a very small amount of her placenta (had it looked at and was told it was all there.) So nursing for the first few days was really painful for her. She got twitched every couple of hours, and whenever baby wanted to eat. She passed the small amount of placenta and was fine after that. 
Question: From what I know, lip twitching releases natural endorphins, right? I guess I've never seen it done "wrong" so what do you mean? Just ppl who are overly aggressive when taking the lip?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Army wife said:


> I 100% agree. My mare had retained a very small amount of her placenta (had it looked at and was told it was all there.) So nursing for the first few days was really painful for her. She got twitched every couple of hours, and whenever baby wanted to eat. She passed the small amount of placenta and was fine after that.
> Question: From what I know, lip twitching releases natural endorphins, right? I guess I've never seen it done "wrong" so what do you mean? Just ppl who are overly aggressive when taking the lip?


Especially with a thin chain or rope used as the twitch, you can cut the gums and do damage to the nerves in their mouth if you're too aggressive with it.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Has there ever been proven cases of post pardon depression in mares? Sounds nuts but just wondering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

subbing


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

He is a darling little fellow and I hope he is ok. I think hobbling her *and* putting her in a stock to let the foal nurse! She may hate the foals guts but as long as he nurses she could hate all she wanted! Tough times take tough measures!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Do you have any more photos you can post?


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Do you have any more photos you can post?


Absolutely. I am actually on my way back to TCU as I'm typing this but I will post some more as soon as I find them.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

MissColors said:


> Has there ever been proven cases of post pardon depression in mares? Sounds nuts but just wondering.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No there hasn't been any proof of postpartum depression in horses. Some studies suggest it may occur in mice models but through a mechanism that differs from humans (since they lack higher cerebral function).


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Canterklutz said:


> No there hasn't been any proof of postpartum depression in horses. Some studies suggest it may occur in mice models but through a mechanism that differs from humans (since they lack higher cerebral function).


Wow, very interesting. I'll at least comment on this by saying that mom doesn't seem terribly "depressed". She's eating normally and just as talkative as ever, but the one hitch is that she won't let her baby anywhere near her.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Not a pic of the little guy, but to give you guys a better idea, here's a pic of mom. 


upload pic


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

And here's another pic of the little guy that I took just before I left


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Thank you, he is so cute.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Awe, he's just gorgeous! Too bad mommy doesn't think so as well!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful xx


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my gosh, what a precious boy!! I just want to scoop him up and cover his little face with nuzzles and kisses!


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Aww thank you so much, everybody  

He's probably one of the sweetest foals with which I've ever worked; he's playful but not out of control. (Plus, he gets a few points for that white marking on his forehead that, to me, kinda looks like an outline of New Jersey :wink: )



Northernstar said:


> Oh my gosh, what a precious boy!! I just want to scoop him up and cover his little face with nuzzles and kisses!


He would love that haha. But, as somebody said before, we have to be really careful not to spoil him, something that is difficult enough with foals who have normal relationships with mom...


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

What I found really neat, is that the marking on his forehead is _identical _to my Morgan's - only her cowlick faces opposite


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Glad to hear he seems to be doing well. He is very handsome! Will you guys be keeping him? Or?
Love the pictures! Thank you for sharing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

BrieannaKelly said:


> Glad to hear he seems to be doing well. He is very handsome! Will you guys be keeping him? Or?
> Love the pictures! Thank you for sharing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you  And as far as I know, we plan on keeping him!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful little man, it seems he is getting everything he needs physically but you are worried about his emotional state.
Well, if there are other foals for him to play with or a gelding (uncle) let me tell you, speaking from experience here (LOL), in a few weeks a colt will only regard his mother as an interesting smelling milk bar. He will be having such a ball with his mates that he will forget all about his mother. So don't worry about that side of it even though it is heartbreaking at the time.
Good luck with him - he really is a lovely looking chap.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Merlot said:


> Beautiful little man, it seems he is getting everything he needs physically but you are worried about his emotional state.
> Well, if there are other foals for him to play with or a gelding (uncle) let me tell you, speaking from experience here (LOL), in a few weeks a colt will only regard his mother as an interesting smelling milk bar. He will be having such a ball with his mates that he will forget all about his mother. So don't worry about that side of it even though it is heartbreaking at the time.
> Good luck with him - he really is a lovely looking chap.


Thank you so much  And it is rather difficult not to apply human emotions to the whole situation, but you're absolutely right


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Do you know any other babies you could introduce him too? He's so stinking cute!! They would be especially good for when it comes time to wean.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Army wife said:


> Do you know any other babies you could introduce him too? He's so stinking cute!! They would be especially good for when it comes time to wean.


Aw thank you, I'll let him know so many people think he's cute haha  But we only have one other foal his age in the stables and we've been trying to introduce them to each other (the other is a chestnut filly who is just a few weeks older than him).


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

TexasHorseGirl said:


> Aw thank you, I'll let him know so many people think he's cute haha  But we only have one other foal his age in the stables and we've been trying to introduce them to each other (the other is a chestnut filly who is just a few weeks older than him).


I wonder if that filly's momma would take him in as well?? Or if that's even possible?


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

BrieannaKelly said:


> I wonder if that filly's momma would take him in as well?? Or if that's even possible?


That's a good idea. Not sure if she could produce enough for both, but it's better then nothing!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

If there's little to no chance of your mare overcoming her attitude have your vet call around for mares that have lost foals, or nurse mares and bring the mare or send your foal.

If your vet can't find anyone one start calling every breeder local to you asking the same thing and try to find an adoptive mare. You can feed but you can't replace "mom", the foal needs a full-time horsey mom to teach it how to be a horse.

Obviously first try with your other mare, but becareful she doesn't see him as a threat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Heading home for the weekend so I'll update y'all on how the foal and his mommy are doing. 

According to a text from my dad, the filly and the little guy have begun to bond quite nicely 

As for his relationship with his mom, nothing has really changed as far as I know.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Yay!!! At least he has a buddy!!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update! Sad to hear nothing has changed with his mom, but _so glad_ he at least has that little filly to bond with


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Last year I lost a mare with a week old filly I was able to get another mare to nurse her along with her own filly. But they were both bays one was about 3 weeks older. Anyway the way I did it was to vicks the heads and butts of the babies and the moms nose, and rubbed the mares manure on the foal. I only had to hold the mare for 3 nursings and the mare adopted the other filly, she produced enough milk for both, I just fed her double, and I weaned earlier than I normally do. I don't know if it will work but it's worth a try.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

What a doll Baby!! have you thought of a name for him yet?
I am glad he seems to be healthy


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I had a nanny goat that rejected her kid. We always had to restrain her so the kid could nurse. After a few days I put mamma outside so she couldn't see the kid. That baby started hollering it's head off and at first momma seemed unconcerned but within 20 min or so she started calling back. The she began to sound frantic so that's when I put her back with her baby. All was well after that. When the baby cries like that momma's bag start filling and she needs relief.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

So just an update here on the "farm" as of 11:00 AM - 

The little guy is happily playing with his "lady-friend" (I can actually see them as I type this through my bedroom window as I type this haha). 

We are still bottle feeding him but I definitely think we are going to try and have the filly's mom adopt (or semi-adopt) him. As luck would have it, her milk output is somewhat above average so it'll mainly be a matter of getting him to recognize her as such. 

And no, we haven't named him yet (we generally make it a rule that we don't name foals unless they have lived beyond two weeks). But I'm always up for suggestions! In fact I welcome them


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I'm glad the mare is willing to let him hang around, that'll put him on the right path rather than getting him too comfortable or snotty towards people. I've heard of more than one case where a mare was willing to adopt another and raise two foals. You've got to watch the mare and both foals- make sure everyone's getting enough to eat, but it can work out well.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

If you are inexperienced with a mare rejecting her foal...a vet should be called in immediately as there are things that can be done to help mom accept the her baby......one is sedation and confinement of the mare so the foal can nurse....it usually only takes a couple of rounds of sedation to get the mare to accept her foal. Also if her udder is full and hard you can use hot compresses prior to the foal nursing which might offer the mare some relief from having a hard udder.

I hope your little guy does well.

Super Nova


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I remember the breeder of my draft cross had an orphan-when i met this guy he was already over 17H.....so obviously he was not stunted by it......but I remember his name and always thought it was so appropriate. "Home Alone", and his barn name was "Homer". I wanted to take him home with me SO badly when I got my guy......but the breeder would not sell him.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

My grandma had a horse who was orphaned at birth. His name was Orphano. And he was black  80 years old and she still cries over him :'(


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Army wife said:


> My grandma had a horse who was orphaned at birth. His name was Orphano. And he was black  80 years old and she still cries over him :'(


Aww  And yeah this has been a pretty heartbreaking situation, especially since the little guy is sooo sweet. But I'm relieved he's found a lady friend. 

Oh! and btw, his filly friend's mom let him nurse this morningg! She didn't seem to notice the difference


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

TexasHorseGirl said:


> Aww  And yeah this has been a pretty heartbreaking situation, especially since the little guy is sooo sweet. But I'm relieved he's found a lady friend.
> 
> Oh! and btw, his filly friend's mom let him nurse this morningg! She didn't seem to notice the difference


That is awesome!!!!

I have a friend with a horse named "Whatever" with the question mark that would be a cute name


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

TexasHorseGirl said:


> Aww  And yeah this has been a pretty heartbreaking situation, especially since the little guy is sooo sweet. But I'm relieved he's found a lady friend.
> 
> Oh! and btw, his filly friend's mom let him nurse this morningg! She didn't seem to notice the difference


Yeah!!! That is so good to hear. Does she let him around her and her filly with no problem? Or were you guys holding her and her baby while he was nursing?

My friend had a dog named Nuthin. Cause they couldn't think of anything to name her lol


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Army wife said:


> Yeah!!! That is so good to hear. Does she let him around her and her filly with no problem? Or were you guys holding her and her baby while he was nursing?
> 
> My friend had a dog named Nuthin. Cause they couldn't think of anything to name her lol


Aw haha  And yeah she's VERY passive. Took some effort to get him to recognize her as a source of milk, but once he did, he just walked up underneath her and started suckling!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

That's good news and will make things easier on you, if she keeps letting him nurse.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Now he doesn't have a filly friend...he has a sister!


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey guys. I have a rather unsettling update: 

I got a text from my mom earlier today saying that the little guy was playing and running around with his filly friend in one of the fenced-in fields behind the stables. My mom was watching them but she needed to go inside for a few minutes. When she came back out, the little guy was on the ground right next to the fences (he was sitting as if he was resting) but he wasn't standing up and was seemingly having trouble doing so. He had a rather large bleeding gash on the side of his head too, so she thinks he probably lost his footing and slammed his head on the fencepost. Whatever the case, he definitely received a severe blow to the head. 

My uncle (who is an equine vet) is keeping a very close eye on him and I'm not aware of his current condition or any definitive diagnosis, but needless to say, it's had me quite worried all dayy


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, no! Please keep us posted on his condition. Poor little guy. : (


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear! I hope he'll be alright - he's such a little guy and has already had enough of a bumpy start. Thank goodness your uncle is an equine vet! That's quite a bonus there. Prayers coming, and hugs for that little sweetie


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I am so sorry. Hopefully your uncle will be able to treat him to recovery.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

aw thank you! I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

I am sorry to hear that. Hopefully, your uncle has things under control then.... I am sure you will feel better when you get more info. Praying all will turn out well.....


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Awww-- poor baby.. hope all is well. These babies to tend to be resilient, but they do worry us endlessly!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

He is a darling little fellow. Glad the other mare is letting him nurse.

I hope his boo boo is nothing more than a little bump in the road. I want to kiss him up! Keep us updated.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Poor little man!! Sending positive thoughts and prayers his way! Sounds like he is in great hands though, hope he heals up quickly.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Aw man!! I'm really gettin attached to this little horse! Via the internet anyways lol

Yup, he'll be the kind that you put in a padded stall....and he'd choke on the padding :/ 
I sure hope he gets better really quick!! I'd hate to hear that something bad comes of this.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Alright, so I got a rare call (imagine that, a CALL on a CELL PHONE) from my uncle about an hour ago. A call usually means bad or serious news...

The little guy hasn't been able to stand for more than a few minutes at a time. He's been sleeping a lot (or trying to), and my mom and uncle have been taking shifts watching him while my dad is at work. He doesn't seem to have any sort of an appetite, either, and to add to everything, he was having breathing problems last night (due, somehow, to the blow to his head). The alarming thing to my uncle is how quickly new problems have developed. 

Not to divert things towards myself, but I'm even more worried than I was yesterday. And it doesn't help that I'm three hours away from him and the rest of the family trying to help. 

But anyway, that's the latest info I have on him. Thank you sooo much for the support, everybody, and I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

How terrible! I wonder if it was more than the fence and maybe the mother of the filly had a go at him when no one was watching (if she was out with him that is???).
Praying huge time for the little guy!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Has he been put on an IV or nasogastric feeding tube yet? Has anything been done beside watching him? With babies it's not a watch and see situation as they spiral down hill so very, very fast.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I agree with NdAppy, he needs to be on an IV and a feeding tube, maybe the mare wasn't feeding him like you thought she was.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> Has he been put on an IV or nasogastric feeding tube yet? Has anything been done beside watching him? With babies it's not a watch and see situation as they spiral down hill so very, very fast.


Sorry I forgot to mention that he has been hooked up to an IV as of late last night.

And I'll reiterate that he was absolutely fine before his head injury, whatever the cause.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Poor little fellow. Hope he pulls through


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

What's in his IV? My colt suffered a blow to the head when he was 7 months old. I got him in the clinic ASAP and he was put on DMSO and a dexamethasone drip by a catheter in his neck. Is he getting any anti-inflammatories? Poor guy. I went through what you are now and it is definitely no fun. ):


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Kayella said:


> What's in his IV? My colt suffered a blow to the head when he was 7 months old. I got him in the clinic ASAP and he was put on DMSO and a dexamethasone drip by a catheter in his neck. Is he getting any anti-inflammatories? Poor guy. I went through what you are now and it is definitely no fun. ):


To be honest I'm not entirely sure. Things have been fairly busy on the farm and I had to get to class so I didn't really have time to ask about details. 

And just as a disclaimer for you guys, sorry if I sound snippy or rude in my responses. Boyfriend issues + Academics + A potentially dying foal = a pretty bad mood :-|


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Prayers for the little guy :/


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Don't worry about it, it's a lot of stress to go through. It really is an uphill battle. That night I didn't know if my boy was going to make it and I was in hysterics. He was on the DMSO and dex drip at the vet for 3 days before my vet told me "What I can do for him, you can do." So he came home and relied on the dex(a corticosteroid that aids in inflammation) and bute for the headache for almost 2 months afterwards. My boy is almost 100% now. Looking at him, you wouldn't be able to tell he has brain damage. His head is tilted(they believe he fractured his neck in the poll area), his left eye looks down a little, and his top lip pulls to the right, but otherwise there are no other effects from his accident. I pray your boy makes it out okay like Henny did. Where does your uncle practice, if you don't mind me asking? I may know him.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Kayella said:


> Don't worry about it, it's a lot of stress to go through. It really is an uphill battle. That night I didn't know if my boy was going to make it and I was in hysterics. He was on the DMSO and dex drip at the vet for 3 days before my vet told me "What I can do for him, you can do." So he came home and relied on the dex(a corticosteroid that aids in inflammation) and bute for the headache for almost 2 months afterwards. My boy is almost 100% now. Looking at him, you wouldn't be able to tell he has brain damage. His head is tilted(they believe he fractured his neck in the poll area), his left eye looks down a little, and his top lip pulls to the right, but otherwise there are no other effects from his accident. I pray your boy makes it out okay like Henny did. Where does your uncle practice, if you don't mind me asking? I may know him.


No worries; he actually practices in Florida but frequently travels to and is licensed to practice in the New Mexico/Texas/Oklahoma area.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh okay, I live right outside of Houston so I thought I might know lol. Good luck to your boy, let us know how he's doing if you get a chance.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Kayella said:


> Oh okay, I live right outside of Houston so I thought I might know lol. Good luck to your boy, let us know how he's doing if you get a chance.


I absolutely will!


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Just got another update on the little guy...things aren't looking all that promising :-(

He's still having trouble breathing and barely has any energy. My uncle is setting up to stay with him for tonight.

On another note, his filly friend has been pretty distressed all day.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh no ): Prayers the little guy pulls through.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know if this would help him at all or just stress him out but maybe you could bring his filly friend in to see him? It may give him the energy boost he needs.

I don't have any advice other than that. I know a colt who reared up when he was little and slipped on cement. He cracked his poll on the cement and we weren't sure if he was going to make it. He is still around today, his neck is a little crooked and he has some bone spurs in his neck, but he's a functional horse.

I hope your little guy pulls through.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

NOOOO!!! He has GOT to pull through!!! This is a rough start for one little horse. I REALLY hope he makes it.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

poor baby ! what a beginning for him ! i hope he pulls through.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh what a rough go for the little guy. I will be praying for him.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Just another update for you guys:

The little guy is still hanging on as of about an hour ago, but my uncle says that it's not looking good for him :-(


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Hoping and praying he'll be o.k. - my heart just breaks for him.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

good news everybody 

I got to see the little guy this weekend and he seems to be making a rather unexpected recovery! He's getting his energy back and we've been fairly successful with bottle feeding him. My uncle says that his vitals are all returning to normal and that he should be fine, but he is going to monitor him closely since a head injury was what (most likely) started all of this!

As for the (human) boyfriend...not such a great outlook. But hey, horses are all I really need 

Thank you everybody for the support! I'll keep y'all updated!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

YEA for the wonder baby!!!!!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, thank goodness! I was so afraid No News Would Be Bad News.
Will he be able to go back to his new mom and filly in a few days if all goes well?

Thank you for letting us know. Sorry about the boyfriend.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> Oh, thank goodness! I was so afraid No News Would Be Bad News.
> Will he be able to go back to his new mom and filly in a few days if all goes well?
> 
> Thank you for letting us know. Sorry about the boyfriend.


My uncle thinks so. Like I said, both he and my parents are going to watch him closely, but he should be back to normal by the end of the week. 

And thank you! Not sure how I stayed with him for the time I did: he absolutely HATED horses.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

TexasHorseGirl said:


> My uncle thinks so. Like I said, both he and my parents are going to watch him closely, but he should be back to normal by the end of the week.
> 
> And thank you! Not sure how I stayed with him for the time I did: he absolutely HATED horses.


_Sooo happy for your sweet little guy!!_ I was almost afraid to open the page.... As for your former boyfriend - sounds like you got the better end of the deal


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Agreed! I'm so relieved!

And yes, absolutely  According to him, horse riding is "where girls wear tight pants and boots and the horse does all of the work". *Eye roll*


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh thank goodness, so glad to hear he's doing better! He is certainly a special little guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

TexasHorseGirl said:


> My uncle thinks so. Like I said, both he and my parents are going to watch him closely, but he should be back to normal by the end of the week.
> 
> And thank you! Not sure how I stayed with him for the time I did: he absolutely HATED horses.


YAY FOR LITTLE TROOPER!!!! (potential name?)  lol
I'm SOO happy he's ok!!

Eh, you don't want a guy like that. I'm married to one. Sucks.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Kayella said:


> Oh thank goodness, so glad to hear he's doing better! He is certainly a special little guy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He certainly has been one of the most determined/hard-luck foals we've had, but he's tough


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Glad to hear he is doing better, as far as the boyfriend, they are a dime a dozen especially at your age.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I love the name trooper for him! suits him all the way. I have been following this thread but haven't posted yet.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I too was afraid to look and am so relieved that he is doing better!!


----------



## deltadawn (Feb 21, 2013)

So glad to hear he is doing well! i think Hard Luck would be a good name and Lucky for short


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow. I am glad he is doing better. Poor little guy has had a rough start.


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear that his outlook is more positive!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Happy to hear your colt is doing better.As for the boyfriend-If you're way into horses-it's nice to have a guy that is too. As long as they don't have strong opinions very much opposed to yours-LOL.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

According to a text from my dad I received about an hour ago, the little guy is on his feet again!

And as an "official" announcement and after a VERY brief discussion with my parents, we're gonna go with Trooper as his name


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah!!! Team Trooper!!!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Hope things keep going well. 
Just wanted to say that this girl of mine was a rejected foal and she's now 22 years old
Please dont make the mistake that her well meaning breeders did though and treat the foal like a puppy dog because at 15.2 they can be really dangerous without knowing it if they still think that way - and when I got here she did!!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Sooo glad to hear that he is up. Trooper is a good name for him.


----------



## deltadawn (Feb 21, 2013)

Glad to hear even better news! Trooper is one heck of a lil guy. Good lord though put him in a padded stall lol


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay for trooper!


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

So Trooper was finally well enough to go outside today  He's not up to full speed yet and he will definitely have to be monitored for any residual effects of his head injury, but my mom is keeping a very watchful eye on him (considering how accident prone he has been). From the most recent report, he was happily trotting around the pasture with his filly friend and he has been quite vocal, as if overjoyed to be out of that stuffy stable haha  In a couple of days, we're gonna try and get him to feed with the mare again.

Also, my dad and my uncle are going to be working on padding his stall later this evening. More updates as I get them


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey guys!

Little Trooper is doing just fine. As of this morning, he was back to his usual playful self  

The mommy of his filly friend is still accepting him to suckle, so I couldn't be happier about that!

More updates soon!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

UMMMM we need MORE pictures of the trooper guy .... HEHEHEHE pretty please..

So glad he is doing better


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

great news !! =]


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

that is awesome! We need more pictures.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

I'll post some more pics as soon as I can!  

Can I ask you folks for some tips on making sure he doesn't grow up to be an entitled and spoiled brat like some abandoned foals can be? I'm sure my folks have it pretty well under control but I'd just like to know for me personally 

thanx everybody!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Just treat him like a grown horse. If you won't let your grown horse get away with something, he shouldn't either. You should be lenient on how much to expect of him though as he is just a baby and still learning. But he needs to be aware that you are the leader and he needs to listen to you.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Kayella said:


> Just treat him like a grown horse. If you won't let your grown horse get away with something, he shouldn't either. You should be lenient on how much to expect of him though as he is just a baby and still learning. But he needs to be aware that you are the leader and he needs to listen to you.


I agree that just treat him like you would an adult horse. Don't let him be mouthy because that can turn in to biting. Let him know his boundaries and you should be fine.


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Just found this thread today and have to say congrats on Trooper and glad to hear that he is on the road to recovery. Can't wait to see this lil guy grow up into a beautiful colt.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow just found this thread today and it was like reading a book you couldn't put down. So glad this gorgeous little guy is going to survive! Trooper is a PERFECT name for him!. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks y'all  

I'll keep you guys posted on my favorite little colt and i'll definitely post some more pics when I can.


----------



## Rhen (Feb 20, 2012)

Just caught this thread today too. I was afraid to read ech page....but PHEW!!! I'm so happy he is doing better. Pics when you get a chance! Again as far as the BF....ehhhh, Like someone else said "There a dime a dozen!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow just read this thread. Love the name as he sure is a Trooper Hope he continues to get stronger And the head injury is a thing of the past. He sure is a cute little guy


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you so much guys! Sorry I've been so slow with the pics! I stayed on campus this weekend bc of a party...actually like three parties, but that's beside the point ;-) 

Little Trooper is just as happy as ever. On another note, we just had another foal (future colt) born this past weekend, so hopefully Trooper will have a little buddy to play with when he gets a little older.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

This is such good news!!!!!!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Yay!! Go Trooper!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi everybody! Sorry I've been away for so long; I've been dealing with a pretty bad injury. My ex boyfriend (the one with whom I broke up as I mentioned earlier in this thread) showed up at my apartment, punched me in the back as hard as he could and then kicked me while i was on the ground several times, breaking my spine in three places and shattering two of my ribs. So I've been dealing with that for the last couple of weeks or so. Then he ran off, leaving me unconscious on the floor. 

As for Troops, he's doing quite well! Obviously, since I'm laid up for now, I haven't been able to spend much time with the horses, but he's happy and growing! He's still just as sweet as ever, which is kinda nice because it offsets his filly friend who has quite the little attitude  

Anyway, sorry for my long absence, but I thought y'all at least deserved an explanation! I'll keep you guys posted on the little guy


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

OMG! I am so sorry to hear that! WTH??!! Oh that is love for ya, gah! I hope you are doing ok and recover quickly and that his a$$ is behind bars!!
Glad that the little one is doing well.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Oh my, so sorry this happened.
I sure hope the X BF is being prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law. Then being sued in civil court for medical and emotional damages.
Good luck to you and your colt.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope the bast*&% is behind bars!

I have thought of you and Trooper often and wondered how the little guy was doing. 
Thank you for posting! I am so sorry to hear of your injuries. That is just awful. Please keep us updated on your healing progress. Give yourself plenty of time to recover.


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad to hear the colt is well, and you are doing better now....
I certainly hope the ex-bf is being held accountable for his actions....
please keep us informed of how you are doing, and the colt too, of course


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Just as the others have stated, I hope justice is being served with the ex and I hope the colt is going to be making a photo appearance soon.


I hope you heal quickly and with the least amount of discomfort as possible.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!! That is HORRIBLE!! I am so sorry to hear about your incident. I hope to high waters he is held accountable and gets maximum punishment! I actually think being behind bars is not enough but that's a completely different thread! ;-)
I hope you heal quickly and without complications.

That is great news Trooper is doing well!! He really showed a fight and desire for life, he deserves it!!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm so glad the baby is doing well but OMG I'm so sorry about what you ex did to you, I hope he's locked up! I don't even know what to say, hope you heal up quickly:hug:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your injuries-I hope he will be prosecuted. Glad that yoru colt is doing well & hope we see pics if him in the future. Hope your recovery goes smoothly.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Aww thank you so much everybody! Unfortunately, the authorities haven't been able to find my ex and nobody seems to know where he went right after he was at my apartment. But the two guys I live with (I live with two guys and one other girl) have promised me that they'll keep me safe

And I'll DEFINITELY make sure to post some pics of Troops as soon as I can! Even little things like standing up are quite painful at the moment :/


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh hellllll nawwww!!!!! I hope someone stomps his a$$ in the ground! Glad you're ok and recovering. Please be careful in case he decides he needs a second round, be prepared! Hey, it's Texas, shoot the SOB if he comes after you again!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

sending healing vibes your way & well wishes for both you & your colt


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG that is horrible. Get you a concealed handgun and blow his backbone out if he comes back. 

I am recovering from back surgery - it was on April 15 and OMG I woke up in agony. Wouldn't wish that on anyone but him. 

I hope they find this low life bum. Hope you are ok but just in case you aren't, call Dr. Edward Murphy in Houston. He is my neurosurgeon and he is the best. You might need him! 

Hope Trooper is doing well too!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Thats horrible! I hope he ends up in jail or worse! I hope your doing okay. Get well quickly!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Texas, I have followed your thread from the beginning without posting, but am just chiming in now to send you healing vibes and sincere hope that they catch and punish the person who did this to you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG! I found this thread and though I can learn from it... but then I got very worried for the foal and now for you! 
I am sure lil Trooper will find his way in life and he really is a beauty! 
However, im with everyone on the matter that the ex BF really needs to be caught and punished for his actions.. nobody in a right mind can injure anyone like that!!!!!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh wow so sorry I hope you will be OK and that they catch him. What a horrible thing to do. Speedy healing for you.

I am glad to hear that Trooper is doing well.


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Girl! I am glad you are doing okay! I will second what everyone else has said and hope this guy is caught! a-holes like him deserve to be locked up... 

But on a happy note I am glad that Trooper is doing well! I've been stalking this thread and just kept forgetting to chime in =P I can't wait to see more pictures and healing prayers are being sent your way =)


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

thank you so much everyone for the support  

Nothing's changed with my ex, nobody seems to know where he went. But like I said, the two guys I live with always make sure that one of them is around the apartment to look after me.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Karma Will get his a$$ . I am so sorry some one has to know where he is how would he survive?
did you press charges I hope? 
I am so Happy Trooper is doing good.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Critter sitter said:


> Karma Will get his a$$ . I am so sorry some one has to know where he is how would he survive?
> did you press charges I hope?
> I am so Happy Trooper is doing good.


Well on that note, I did something that I'm beginning to regret last night. He showed up at my apartment while my other three roommates were out and as I was reaching for my phone, he said that he just wanted to talk. I've always had a problem "over-trusting" people (it's a HUGE problem), so I let him in and that's exactly what we did: we talked. He expressed a sincere level of sorrow for what he did (or what I perceived as sincere) and it wasn't until about an hour after he left (I told him never to come back) that I finally called the police. 

You would not believe how much one of the officers who showed up to my apartment TORE into me for letting him go.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

THG, it doesn't matter how sorry he seemed you shouldn't have let him in when you were home alone, especially after what he did to you! There's not much anyone can do about it now but if he comes back, please just call to police, and don't let him in!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

TexasHorseGirl said:


> Well on that note, I did something that I'm beginning to regret last night. He showed up at my apartment while my other three roommates were out and as I was reaching for my phone, he said that he just wanted to talk. I've always had a problem "over-trusting" people (it's a HUGE problem), so I let him in and that's exactly what we did: we talked. He expressed a sincere level of sorrow for what he did (or what I perceived as sincere) and it wasn't until about an hour after he left (I told him never to come back) that I finally called the police.
> 
> You would not believe how much one of the officers who showed up to my apartment TORE into me for letting him go.


Of course the cop got on you! It's one thing to be trusting but trusting & stupid will get you killed & the cop knows that.
That guy almost paralyzed you & you let him in again?:shock:


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

SMCLeenie said:


> THG, it doesn't matter how sorry he seemed you shouldn't have let him in when you were home alone, especially after what he did to you! There's not much anyone can do about it now but if he comes back, please just call to police, and don't let him in!


No, you're totally right. I was being, as the poster above me said, trusting and stupid.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That was stupid of you, but you yourself are not stupid.

You are experiencing what every other woman who has ever been abused, feels. You allow him in because you feel vulnerable. You trust him because you're hoping what he did before was a 1 off thing.

Even if he was nice this time, deny yourself those feelings. Do NOT let him in again.


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

I was in a very emotionally abusive relationship with a guy for almost two years and I kept letting him back into my life again and again until he hit me. That was the straw that broke the camels back and I dumped him. Luckily I had friends who stood by me and wouldn't let my emotions over take me when he tried again and again to get me back. Like what Sky said, you aren't stupid but my advice would be to try to always have someone with you so that they can keep your mind in check with your heart.

I know it is hard! I have been there, and if you need anyone to talk to please feel free to PM me =)


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Please don't let him get anywhere near you! If he hit you before, he will probably have no qualms about doing it again.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

horsecrazygirl said:


> Please don't let him get anywhere near you! If he hit you before, he will probably have no qualms about doing it again.


Yeah you're absolutely right. Btw, good news! I got a call late last night: the authorities caught up to my ex right near the border of Oklahoma-Texas border.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

this thread has been an emotional rollercoaster for me.
poor trooper! 
poor trooper's mum!
and now poor you!
i was like oh no, oh yeah, oh great, oh NOOOO, oh click the next page, omg oh WOW oh yay, oh NO, oh hurray, oh HECK NO, oh ...yay!...

I am so happy Trooper is ok
I am so upset that you allowed a person who broke your SPINE to come in and talk to you alone! Good lord! Of course he is very sorry! His *** would be rotting in jail! Please never let him near you alone again!

There are simply situations where apologies cannot be accepted and this is one of them, this is premeditated aggravated assault! He planned this! He knew what he was doing and kept hitting you, he could have left you paralyzed for life. Or killed.

It;s ok to accept to talk and get apologies if he accidentally dropped you in the head while you were dancing jive lol . Or stomped your pinky toe. Or Used your expensive facial cream on his heels. You know, that kind of stuff. But this, please stay away from this person! And do testify if needed, if he did this to you he could do worse to someone else.

Ok, enough rambling, apologies if I seemed to scold. I just got so winded up by this thread lol. Very emotional.
I wish you and Trooper all the health and happiness and luck in the world! Looks like you both need it now


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I just read this entire thread, and I agree, quite the emotional roller coaster (can't even imagine how you feel!)- I'll be rooting for Trooper, he's gone through so much in so little time but he's getting through. Although what happened was terrible, I wouldn't say he's unlucky- He's actually a lucky, lucky foal to have people like you and your parents there to take care of him, very lucky indeed.
I am so, so sorry to hear about your ex, what a son of a *****... I know you're in no state right now, but when you're all healed up, please look into a concealed carry permit and I highly suggest looking into self defense. I definitely recommend Krav Maga, I think it's the best- Israeli martial art which was devised purely for self defense and survival. It's no-nonsense and extremely practical. Actually, I'd recommend that you look into krav before a concealed carry permit, your body is a weapon that can never be kicked or pulled away in the middle of things. For right now, though, rest up so you can have some healing time with all the lovely little foals that are waiting to be cuddled.


----------



## TexasHorseGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

soenjer55 said:


> I just read this entire thread, and I agree, quite the emotional roller coaster (can't even imagine how you feel!)- I'll be rooting for Trooper, he's gone through so much in so little time but he's getting through. Although what happened was terrible, I wouldn't say he's unlucky- He's actually a lucky, lucky foal to have people like you and your parents there to take care of him, very lucky indeed.
> I am so, so sorry to hear about your ex, what a son of a *****... I know you're in no state right now, but when you're all healed up, please look into a concealed carry permit and I highly suggest looking into self defense. I definitely recommend Krav Maga, I think it's the best- Israeli martial art which was devised purely for self defense and survival. It's no-nonsense and extremely practical. Actually, I'd recommend that you look into krav before a concealed carry permit, your body is a weapon that can never be kicked or pulled away in the middle of things. For right now, though, rest up so you can have some healing time with all the lovely little foals that are waiting to be cuddled.


Aww I'll give him a big hug for ya the next time I see him. 

Now that you mention it, I'm actually a second-degree black belt in Tang Soo Do haha.


----------

